# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Thiền viện Trúc Lâm Bạch Mã - Huế

## Taeyeon0903

Cách thành phố Huế 30km, theo đường quốc lộ 1 xuôi về phía Nam. Đến cầu Truồi (huyện Phú Lộc), rẽ phải thêm 10km, sừng sững trước mắt là đỉnh Bạch Mã quanh năm chìm trong mây trắng, mênh mang dưới chân Bạch Mã là hồ Truồi xanh biết chạy dài hết tầm mắt. Bên kia bờ nước, thấp thoáng giữa ngọn linh sơn là những lầu chuông, phương trượng, chánh điện, tháp xá lợi...sáng rực lên một cách lung linh huyền ảo trong nắng chiều. Bước xuống chuyến phà của nhà chùa luôn luôn chờ sẵn, băng ngang lòng hồ mênh mông nước, bao nhiêu bụi trần như được giũ bỏ hết trước khi đặt chân tới chốn thiền môn.

Sang đến bờ bên kia, cao vút trước mắt là 172 bậc tam cấp như thử thách cuối cùng cho khách hành hương. Sừng sững phía trên cùng là cổng Tam Quan của chùa. Đứng trước cổng phóng tầm mắt nhìn xuống bắt gặp một vùng non nước xứ Truồi in bóng trời mây. Mặt nước hồ Truồi lung linh như dát vàng, dát bạc. Bước chân vào chùa, khách hành hương như ngẩn ngơ trước vẻ hùng vĩ và trang nghiêm của những chánh điện, tổ đường, trai tăng...những mái chùa cong vút in hình trên nền trời xanh hay những ngọn núi mây trắng vờn quanh. Thiền viện Trúc Lâm Bạch Mã nối dòng thiền phái Trúc Lâm Việt Nam với các thiền viện Yên Tử, Tây Thiên, Đà Lạt. Xứ Huế nay có thêm một địa chỉ cho khách hành hương tìm về với cố đô.


Thiền viện Trúc Lâm ẩn hiện giữa mênh mang trời nước


172 bậc tam cấp dẫn lên chùa 




*Để đi đến điểm này  bạn có thể tham khảo* Du lịch Huế - Lăng Cô ( cố đô Huế - biển lăng cô ) - du lich hue - lang co ( co do hue - bien lang co)
*Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại* tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue_
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào_ _du lịch Huế__ - du lich hue_

----------


## tamtre

đến HUế mà mình vãn chưa đc đi đến đây, tiếc quá  :Frown:

----------

